# compressiceps



## Mr Dinks (Sep 23, 2008)

Hi.

What different compressiceps are there in a Tango Set up?
I have seen a black vertical striped one and brown spotted one. Only about 3 inches long at the moment but i quite like the look of him/her.

Are there any pictures of the different tango compressiceps so i can identify as i left the shop and forgot the name. 

Thanks.


----------



## Ryan225 (Jan 28, 2008)

gold head and orange mwela are nice


----------



## Mr Dinks (Sep 23, 2008)

Can two different species of comp be kept together peacefully.


----------



## Multies (Mar 9, 2007)

no


----------



## Mr Dinks (Sep 23, 2008)

Multies said:


> no


Well to the point i suppose :roll:


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Even if they ae peaceful, they will interbreed. Not recommended!


----------



## Mr Dinks (Sep 23, 2008)

Interbreed with other species?

he/she is the only one in with labs and afra's


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

This link might help.
http://fishland.co.kr/zero/zboard.php?i ... c=asc&no=2
But there are others esp in the north.
Check out the profiles here too
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/c ... php?cat=12

Confusing bit is some regional types are sold under the same trade name.

Which I guess goes some way to explaining why some TB are not pure types.

Altolamps hybridise with each other and are about as nasty to other Altolamps as they are to the same type.
Relatively peaceful to none Lamps (with other Lamps its harder to predict)

Seems unlikely one will hybridise with your other fish but weather its a good mix or not I could not say.


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

I meant that they will interbreed with other Comps and Calvus. But I did have a female Lelupi that was getting a little chummy with my male Black Calvus. :wink:


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

Mr Dinks said:


> Multies said:
> 
> 
> > no
> ...


To the point, yes. Helpful to anyone here, no. Not always true either. The aggression challenges are 
same whether mixing same or different variants. So, maybe it can work, but maybe not.

Hybridization would be the big reason not to go forward, but if you're not keeping any fry, then that's not 
an issue.

Why not instead consider something different to keep with them. Lots of good choices.


----------



## Multies (Mar 9, 2007)

the reason why i said no was because even if you dont care for the fry, you shouldnt let them breed. it could be alright if the comps were the same sex, but who knows if their males or females? would you want the fry to be killed if they spawn? no one wants that. even if they are hybrids they are still fish.

like prov said, there are other choices better then 2 different types of comps.


----------



## Mr Dinks (Sep 23, 2008)

Thanks for the advice.

Any suggestions in with the comp.He/she is only about 2 inches at present.

How quick do they grow?


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

They grow very,very, slowly.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

> How quick do they grow?


Average about 1' per year, but I've seen better growth from males. I've got a group that started same 
size at about 1" and now range 2-3" or so. That's in 18 months.. Growth depends on a lot of things, 
so your mileage may vary.


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Mr Dinks,

Prov really knows his stuff. He has a wonderful video for his tank with Calvus, Shellies, Julies,Caudopunks, and Tropheus. You should Look it up. How big is the tank you are thinking about? That always helps to determine what you can put in it.


----------



## Mr Dinks (Sep 23, 2008)

I have a few more cycling at present

50 gallon....Labs, Afra's', and a rusty......Milawi Tank
35 gallon .....He is in a 95% cycled tank....Onlt PT as bigger tank being re cycled.
90 gallon. ...Stocking thoughts....Hence my enquiries above


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

My 5 ft 100 gallon is going to have 1 Calvus pair, 1 Juli pair, Shellies, and Tropheus.


----------



## Ryan225 (Jan 28, 2008)

I have two male comps together w/ two male calvus for years with no issues. My fis are well fed and laid back.


----------

